# ttc with multiple issues



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Dh and I are going to ttc for a bit before moving on to de in the autumn. I was wondering if anyone has any tips? I think our main issues are I have only one tube and dh has a low count (somewhere between 11 and 12 million). I'm using opk's but think I have fairly poor quality cm (I only get one day of the stuff and it comes out in one big blob -soz tmi!!)

Do you think it's worth trying preseed? How often should we dtd?!

Thanks Xxx


----------



## Clarissafallon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Simone

As you have got a definite cut of time for when you are going to move onto de, I would say it is always worth giving ttc naturally a go in the meantime (especially as natural miracles do happen).

If you haven't read it already, Angelbump's protocol has some excellent advice at the beginning on how to improve cm, - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

I have always found pressed good, balance active is also an alternative.

I found the book 'It starts with an egg' by Rebecca Fett excellent for advice on supplements, lifestyle and diet.

It sounds like improving your husbands sperm count would also be beneficial. The book above has some good advice for this. I know some people have had excellent improvements using supplements but I am not sure on the details.

I guess the key thing is that you spend the summer enjoying yourselves as a couple and so if it does work, fantastic. If it doesn't, your relationship is really strong for when you start the next round.

Good luck,


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Clarissafallon. I've ordered some preseed and will give it a go next month 

Also ordered some "soft cups" have you heard of these? I have a tilted uterus and thought I would try to this too. Not sure if it works though, but seemed to have good reviews on amazon.

xxx


----------

